# Software > Ασφάλεια >  Linux kernel mremap() bound checking bug exploit

## Mick Flemm

http://isec.pl/vulnerabilities/isec-0013-mremap.txt

----------


## paravoid

Είναι το κλασικό που είχε βγει πριν 10 μέρες. Ήταν καταπληκτικό πόσο γρήγορα βγήκε ο 2.4.24  :: 
Χμμ, απότι βλέπω τώρα postαραν και τον proof-of-concept code, το αρχικό δεν το είχε. Προφανώς γιατί τότε που βγήκε όλα τα linuxόκουτα ήταν vulnerable, έδωσαν στους sysadmins 10 μέρες για να κάνουν τα updates τους  ::

----------


## Mick Flemm

Αφού βγάλαν patch 25ΚΒ  ::  πρέπει να ήταν πολύ καυτό vulnerability...

Αντε να βγάλουμε το πακετάκι για τα routerάκια, να τα έχουμε up-to-date.

----------


## paravoid

Το πακετάκι είναι έτοιμο (2.4.24 + PCMCIA + HostAP 0.1.2 psrrr 0.4 + Cisco Aironet + Orinoco στον πυρήνα, hostap-utils & pcmcia-cs backported από το unstable), το δοκίμασα με:
α) Μια Netgear της ομαδικής, παίζει άψογα, ρυθμίζει και ισχύ κανονικότατα.
β) ISA->PCMCIA SwapBox
γ) PCI->PCMCIA
για PCMCIA είχα δυστυχώς μόνο μια LMC352, δεν έχω Engenius/Senao ή Orinoco. Επίσης δεν δοκίμασα το ACU (δεν έχω X λέμε  :: ).

Θα γίνουν μερικές δοκιμές ακόμα και θα βγει στο APT repository που θα ετοιμάσουμε (να ναι καλά ο Αχιλλέας)  ::

----------

